# Suction Cups



## plumjoinery (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Guys
Can any one give me more info on "suction cups"
What to look for... pros and cons. Where to buy them.
Thank you
Johan


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Depends on what you'll be using them for.
Carrying sheet glass
Car top carrier
Bench vise mount
etc.


----------



## plumjoinery (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Mike
I want to use it to hold timber / boards instead of clamps or may be like clamps.
Thanks
Johan


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

plumjoinery said:


> Hi Mike
> I want to use it to hold timber / boards instead of clamps or may be like clamps.
> Thanks
> Johan



Hi Johan,

I would be surprised if you find a suction cup that will clamp to wood. Wood is pourous and will not hold a vacuum as a general rule.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on Bobs post.

Be aware that "suction cup" is different from "vacuum clamping", though they may accomplish the same result. Vacuum clamping provides suction just like a suction cup except it is hooked to a vacuum pump (typically electric or air-powered) that makes up the suction as it is lost due to the woods porosity. Joe Woodworker has some good info on vacuum clamping (and vacuum veneering, building your own vacuum pump from a kit, etc).

Vacuum Clamping (Vacuum Hold-Down Jig)


----------



## plumjoinery (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Jim
I really appreciate the info. This is very useful.
Thank you
Johan


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> Depends on what you'll be using them for.
> Carrying sheet glass
> Car top carrier
> Bench vise mount
> etc.


Scaling the side of a glass walled skyscraper (cue Mission Impossible theme music)...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Do it the easy way Rob. Just use your S-cape attachment for that operation.. and S-cape your Terra limitations. (cue Superman theme music) :jester:


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Hmm, I suppose that would work and I could abandon my radioactive spider breeding program.


----------



## Amoskeagwoodworking (Nov 25, 2009)

Take a look at BetterVacuumCups dot com. They have information and pricing right on their web page. STAY AWAY from VacuumPods dot com! They ripped us off and we needed to contact our financial institution for a refund! (They sent us junk, we returned it under RMA for replacement, then they disappeared off the face of the planet...)


----------



## Amoskeagwoodworking (Nov 25, 2009)

Seems I cannot edit my above post... Anyway, You might be able to make your own based on the designs, or even modify one for benchtop use if you're not using them for a CNC router...


----------

